# Fv1rtuoso Architect - FV-1 Dev pedal



## Bouge (Sep 23, 2019)

*The Build: *Bought myself the FV-1 dev board a few months ago and decided to relocate the EEPROM outside the enclosure for easier access. I did damage the pcb a bit removing components for this mod but repaired it. [link to more build pics].









*Naming it:* ofc every cool build needs a name to suit. virtuoso maker... virtuoso builder... virtuoso programmer... maybe the architect?... it then occured to me to use 'fv1' in place of 'vi' in the name as tribute to the fv-1 spin chip powering this thing.
*Graphics: *I got stoned and Photoshopped a cool alphanum vortex swirling towards the center of a pcb meant to align with the EEPROM chip exposed through the enclosure.

I am really happy with the final product, this one has been a lot of fun.


----------



## Barry (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## sertanksalot (Sep 23, 2019)

Outstanding graphics, you should double whatever price your graphics designer is charging you.

So much power in 8 little pins.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks great!  I've seen tubes poking up thru the top of the pedal enclosure, but EEPROM is a first.  Question, isn't the chip accessed via the USB port?  Why would you ever need to remove/replace it?


----------



## Bouge (Sep 24, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!  I've seen tubes poking up thru the top of the pedal enclosure, but EEPROM is a first.  Question, isn't the chip accessed via the USB port?  Why would you ever need to remove/replace it?


Thanks ! this one doesn't stay permanently in my signal chain, I use this pedal as a means to program rom chips while having it patched to an amp and instrument, giving me the ability to hear and tweak the effects before mounting this chip into a more permanent home, like other FV-1 multi-fx builds on my pedalboard. After programming a few chips and swapping them around, I recognized the need for mounting it externally on this developer pedal.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 24, 2019)

I think this pedal is intended to create or duplicate EEPROMs for other pedals.  So the top mounted EEPROM makes a lot of sense.


----------



## phi1 (Sep 24, 2019)

I did the same on my dev board build (mounted it on the side). It’s great for the purpose mentioned (flashing chips for you other pedals), but it’s also cool because its kinda like having multiple pedals (3 effects each) readily available. For example, I have made a delay chip, a modulation chip, and a weird spacey chip so far, in addition to my arachnid which is mostly reverbs. 

Also, I like how you labeled the switch 1-0-2. I still have to take a second to think about the switch order whenever I’m flashing a chip.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 24, 2019)

Got it.  Makes sense to me now.

I bought a separate USB programmer for reading/writing chips.  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I1EU9LG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 24, 2019)

This build is so cool.

Kinda looks like the matrix. And having the IC on the outside is such a great idea. A little taste of cyber punk.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 25, 2019)

Great idea and very cool graphics


----------

